# hi folks



## n8rbos (Sep 18, 2008)

just a quick hello from the midlands, i'm  presently building a camper with all the mod cons lol, i'm studying the books and internet for a tour of europe next year hopefully fora few months ,did it two years ago on my bike now want to spend more time there,as well as the length and breadth of this beautiful country. look forward to meeting some (if not all) of you over my membership.


tony


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 18, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome to the site, come and join the wild bunch,great crowd of Folks.
All shapes and sizes.

weez


----------



## Trevor (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Tony welcome aboad matey


----------



## n8rbos (Sep 18, 2008)

*psycho*

hi w-eez
 thanx for the welcome! my usual name is psycho but thought i might scare people with it !!! lol seems it might now be appropriate to the site .  i was lookin how toreply to you regarding powys,i can't give you specific places in machynlleth are you after places near there or gwynedd in particular? oastline or inland?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 18, 2008)

*machynleth*

Hi again
Stick to your current name that you signed on with.

Thanks for the reply we are just going to be around aberdyfi area and were just wondering if any nice spots there,any ideas?

weez


----------



## n8rbos (Sep 18, 2008)

*lol*

yeh i'll stick with my nickname now lol!

round the area you ask about is ynas-las,borth,clarach bay then aberysthwyth all nice places and quiet too with areas for wild camping near or on the beaches! near machynlleth is tha cat centre for alternative technology,great day outlearnin bout recyclin, grass roofs and solar energy ,in borth look up the animalarium.

further up the coast is barmouth,portmadoc,pwhelli,criccieth and the lleyn penninsula absolutely beautiful and loads of wild camping


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 19, 2008)

*Hi folks*

A warm welcome to the site Tony and good luck with the selfbuild Andy.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Tony , Bit new on here myself but seem like lots of Info and a great bunch of people ... Enjoy!!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 19, 2008)

hi and welcome to wild camping, a great site an a great bunch of people. you need any help with your project we will give any advice we can .


----------



## lenny (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome Tony, how about some pics of your project so far?


----------

